# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  eating earth worms on course

## Antonyraison

this clip is from 3 years ago on our advanced course, eating earth worms

----------


## WalkingTree

I wouldn't mind trying various bugs or worms...but as long as they're sautéed or something. I understand that they can be surprisingly good. But raw...I dunno...

----------


## madmax

Termites?  Yup done it.

Grubs? Yup done it.

Worms?  That would be a challenge.

----------


## crashdive123

> Termites?  Yup done it.
> 
> Grubs? Yup done it.
> 
> Worms?  That would be a challenge.


Done them all.  Not a badge of honor.....just nice to know I can keep them down if the need arises.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'll wait for the need to arise, thank you very much though.

Alan

----------


## Antonyraison

Bugs are noit too bad... so far had the earth worms and some scorpions, ants... ummmm  thats about all I can recall eating thus far...
likely spiders while sleeping :P

----------


## WalkingTree

> .....just nice to know I can keep them down if the need arises.


when yer out yonder and pretty hungry, you'll probably keep em down. with enthusiasm.

----------


## edr730

I've done my share of collecting, sorting and putting worms in containers. Sometimes the subject of eating worms comes up and some say you must milk the worm to get the dirt out before you eat them. Can't say I know about that. I do know when the worms are there and where and when they are not. There is a very special time in the spring in some places where there are millions of clumps of worms in the river. Probably enough to fill a 55 gallon drum. If you've spent enough time on the river, you know what I mean.

----------


## PoldiWieland

What kind of insects can I eat from the wild? I live in Wisconsin. Any ideas?  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few to get you started.  https://www.backpacker.com/survival/...lp-you-survive

----------


## Rick

Cicadas! You just missed 'em, too. 

http://cicadainvasion.blogspot.com/2...em-cicada.html

----------


## PoldiWieland

Thanks for the resources! Do you guys eat these a lot? How do you prepare them?

----------


## crashdive123

I do not eat them much at all anymore (never did all that much).  My curiosity was to see if I could if I needed to.  I can.  Now I stick to things like bacon, steak, BBQ and other morsels like those.  As far as preparing.......roasted over a fire, sauteed in a pan or raw.  Some things like grasshoppers should not be eaten raw.

----------


## Rick

I've had grasshoppers. I draw the line at maggots and grubs. I would if I had to but I haven't had to...yet. There's just too much good stuff to take to the woods to tackle yucky food.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'd take those earthworms and turn them into fish and eat the fish.  If there were no fish about, I'd bait up a snare and catch a bird and eat the bird.  

With earthworms, it's not so much the worm but the dirt thats a turn off for me.  Worms eat dirt digest dirt and zhit dirt.  I don't know what the nutritional value of dirt is.... but my mother instilled in me a deep seated psychological aversion to eating dirt.

I think foregoing the earthworm meal might be preferable to whatever brand of gastrointestinal distress that eating raw dirt al la worm could bring on.

Hope I never have to find out.

Alan

----------

